# Off Camera Flash for Nikon D3100



## StuckInParadise (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm looking for an off camera flash (wireless?) for my Nikon D3100, however I've read contridictory articles and posts about what to buy...

"Nikon says that "Advanced Wireless Lighting supported with SB-900, SB-800, or SU-800 as commander," which implies by exclusion that the built-in flash will _not_ work as a remote commander for external flash. Nikon is weaseling out of just saying it won't work.
Hot shoe: i-TTL for use with SB-900, SB-800, SB-600, or SB-400."

Yet, I read a post on here recommending a Vivitar 285HV as a budget-friendly off camera flash that works with the D3100...? ​Can I do a wireless off camera flash with the 3100?


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2011)

StuckInParadise said:


> Can I do a wireless off camera flash with the 3100?


Yes you can.

The question then boils down to if you want to use the flash in iTTL or not.

Frankly, using i-TTL is much more involved than just putting a flash unit and the camera in manual modes rather than having the not-all-that-smart camera make pre-programmed guesses as to what the adjustments should be.

Next you need to decide if you want an optical or a radio wireless setup.

Since the D3100 does not have the Commander mode function for it's built-in flash (an optical system), like the D90 and up have, you have the option of using an SU-800 (about $250, new) on your D3100 hot shoe. The SU-800 has Commander mode and can then be used to optically control Nikon CLS compatible speedlights, including using i-TTL.

You can also use i-TTL with a high end radio triggering system for Nikon like Pocket Wizards sells: Pocket Wizard MiniTT1 Transmitter and FlexTT5 Transceiver for Canon DSLR Bundle (Black) 
 or their Multimax system - PocketWizard PW-MMAX 802-450 MultiMAX Transceiver (Black) and you would need at least 2, 1 on the camera, 1 on the flash unit.

Going the manual only route you can spend a lot less money, both on speedlights and on radio or optical triggers.

You can find optical triggers at www.flashzebra.com and many neophytes to use these radio triggers: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products by cowboystudio

I use the $90 Vivitar 285HV's on my Nikon's with these radio triggers: ISHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger, with 3 receivers


----------



## StuckInParadise (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the in-depth reply!!!! :hug::


----------



## Bubbles22 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know this is an old post but since I kind of have the same question it might just be easier to ask.  Since I'm wanting to do a small studio for my kiddos in the end which would be easier.  It looks like by the time you spend the money either the last choice or just go ahead and getting the SU-800.  Now if I just start and buy one flash lets say the SB-900 it has a commander mode so wouldn't I be able to use it to fire other flashes if I wanted to. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 1, 2011)

Bubbles22 said:


> I know this is an old post but since I kind of have the same question it might just be easier to ask. Since I'm wanting to do a small studio for my kiddos in the end which would be easier. It looks like by the time you spend the money either the last choice or just go ahead and getting the SU-800. Now if I just start and buy one flash lets say the SB-900 it has a commander mode so wouldn't I be able to use it to fire other flashes if I wanted to. I hope this makes sense.



Yes, the SB700/800/900 can all fire a SB600/700/800/900 remotely, but you will always need to have the 700/800/900 mounted on your hot shoe.  In a studio type environment it would work fine.  The only time I have ever had trouble with the CLS(either using my onboard flash or SB800) is when I am outdoors in bright daylight with over 40 ft in between.  They say that you need line of sight for it to work, but that isn't really true.  Indoors, you can use walls or ceilings to bounce the signal off of...Same way you can change the channel on a TV remote by pointing the remote at a wall behind you.

If you don't want to go with the Nikon system, about the cheapest I am aware of that works well are the Gadget Infinity :: Digital Camera :: Flash Trigger :: Wireless Trigger :: Cactus Wireless Flash Transceiver V5 Duo  Only problem is flash is all manual control.  Not a big deal in a studio type of environment but could make candids a bit more difficult.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Kerbouchard, after getting the Catcus, do I still need a 580ex II flash to trigger it or will the catcus trigger a 3rd party flash like Sigma?


----------



## Bubbles22 (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess I just want to make sure that I spend my money only once.  I don't see myself having the problem of being outside and 40ft away.  Do you think going with the SU-800 would just be easier that way I can just have that on my hot shoe.  Does the SU-800 give you more choices with other flash units from other companies.  I don't mind spending my money on Nikon I'd like to buy only once.  Which means I should have bought a better camera but I'm learning.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 1, 2011)

@Raian-san, at around the middle of the page I linked has a list of all the flashes that they tested it with.  No, you don't need the 580, although that is a good flash to have and will give you more options for when you just want to put your flash on the hot shoe and shoot candids.

@Bubbles, There is no way I would buy an SU-800, ever.  It is overpriced, IMO, for what it does.  For a bit more, I would go with the SB700/800/900 which will do the same thing and act as a flash or spend a bit less and go with something like the cactus triggers or pocket wizards.


----------



## Bubbles22 (Jul 1, 2011)

"@Bubbles, There is no way I would buy an SU-800, ever.  It is overpriced, IMO, for what it does.  For a bit more, I would go with the SB700/800/900 which will do the same thing and act as a flash or spend a bit less and go with something like the cactus triggers or pocket wizards."

        Thank you for your opinion I think I will just go for what I thought originally the SB-900. That way it has everything I need. Might look funny on my camera but all well.


----------

